# RV GPS



## UnclKracker (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd like to here some opinions on these.  We recently upgraded from a travel trailer to a 5th wheel.  I never ran into clearance issues with the trailers but we've had some close calls with the 13'5" height of the 5th wheel.

I know the GPS units with height and weight features aren't fool proof, in fact I've read articles that blame these devices for most of the truck collisions with bridges because many drivers trust them exclusively.  I've been using AllStays Pro to help me with low bridge clearances but it's difficult to layout an entire trip that way.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2017)

I think GPs are the cause of a lot of problems.  I followed one yrs ago when we had a 5th wheel and it led me on a dead end rd and I had to back the 5th wheel back for what seemed like a mile before I could turn around.  And it was night LOL.  Gps along with a trucker map may help.  We do like to folly back roads when possible and it helps to stop and ask a local if in doubt.  Fire depts are generally knowledgeable about roads in their area.  I know this don't help if planning a long trip.  Good luck


----------



## henryck (Nov 11, 2019)

I would recommend most any Garmin unit. The map is very detailed, and their customer service is great.


----------



## clark261 (Jan 28, 2022)

If you're planning a week-long road trip with your family in an RV, or if you live in one, you should invest in a Garmin RV GPS. Garmin makes some of the best GPSs available, and they can be put on your RV.


----------



## southavenrv (Feb 21, 2022)

I live in Mississippi once in need an RV for my family was much worried about the trusted company who gave the best one so I searched on Google and find the best rv dealers in Mississippi


----------



## henrew252 (May 14, 2022)

Litso travels is one of the top travel agents in Pakistan working for a brighter future of turkey tour packages or Pakistan tourism .


----------



## henrew252 (Jul 29, 2022)

Your music is amazing. You have some very talented artists You must need to brand up with *unique rap name*. I wish you the best of success.


----------



## southavenrv (Aug 21, 2022)

A couple of gloves is prescribed while connecting sewage to your RV in the remote possibility there is any spillage! When those gloves are on, ensure that the dark and dark water lines are shut. Then, at that point, you'll need to open the sewage cap, connect the hose to the campground, and afterward to the RV. rv dealerships, To ensure the hose is secure, utilize a clasp! To guarantee the sewage moves along as planned, ensure the hose is inclined so it will stream downwards. After everything is connected, run the sewage and afterward the dim water!


----------

